# Hello I'm WanningMoon



## wanningmoon (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, to everybody here let me tell you all about myself I reside in Alabama, a college student, with my major being psychology.

I'm 28 yrs of age and a 1st Dan in Taekwondo but about to expand my horizons in the likes of Systema, Ninjitsu, and Sambo.

I look forward to talking with alot of fellow martial artists here about life itself.

"Life is a 50/50 gamble either it's going to work for you or against you"


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.  

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## matt.m (Aug 30, 2006)

hello, welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 30, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT,WanningMoon!


----------



## RichK (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, there is a lot of info in front of you here.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Dave Dickey (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Brother John (Aug 31, 2006)

wanningmoon said:
			
		

> Hi, to everybody here let me tell you all about myself I reside in Alabama, a college student, with my major being psychology.
> 
> I'm 28 yrs of age and a 1st Dan in Taekwondo but about to expand my horizons in the likes of Systema, Ninjitsu, and Sambo.
> 
> ...



Welcome - welcome!!
Martial Talk is a GREAT place to share and learn w/from others...
so use it to your hearts content.

May I please make ONE suggestion?
IF you seek you a Ninjutsu school, 
SKIP the ones that spell it "NinjItsu"...those in the know (ie; are genuine Ninjutsu dojo with authentic training) don't spell it with the "I"...
didn't know if you knew that.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 31, 2006)

Greetings and Happy Postings!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 31, 2006)

wanningmoon said:
			
		

> Hi, to everybody here let me tell you all about myself I reside in Alabama, a college student, with my major being psychology.
> 
> I'm 28 yrs of age and a 1st Dan in Taekwondo but about to expand my horizons in the likes of Systema, Ninjitsu, and Sambo.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!


----------



## wanningmoon (Aug 31, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Welcome - welcome!!
> Martial Talk is a GREAT place to share and learn w/from others...
> so use it to your hearts content.
> 
> ...


Actually I didn't know that but tell me more about it.


----------



## wanningmoon (Aug 31, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Welcome!


 Thanks to everyone here I feel like I'm in the family already.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 5, 2006)

welcome


----------

